# Puppy Announcement Question



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I was wondering if were allowed to make puppy announcements on different breeds? <BG> Let the guessing begin....

Amanda


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Is it you? Are you the one getting a puppy???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, my husband has always wanted a newfoundland  Wouldn't that look cute walking down the street with Dora!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Does Kimberly know the answer to this secret???ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly doesn't know that I know of but she might


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

*She knows all!!*:suspicious:


----------



## Elaine (Jan 17, 2007)

Amanda,
Does that mean that you get at least two more Havanese to help make up for the size of a Newfie? They are such wonderful Teddy Bears, you will love one but boy do they get big. You need to make sure he is ready for poop patrol.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

I'm thinking you'll need a bigger house! :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Amanda, one warning is all you'll get....... SPIT IT OUT !!!!! You MUST tell us NOW!!! :fish: :attention:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

There you go again Amanda! You and your guessing games. :nono:

If you do get a Newfie, just be sure to get into a habit of carrying a bath-sized towel with you. These big guys slubber in direct proportion to their size.


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I was wondering if were allowed to make puppy announcements on different breeds? <BG> Let the guessing begin....
> 
> Amanda


 An afghan hound or english bull dog?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda has her heart set on another havanese for agility, someone else has to be getting a new pup.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> I was wondering if were allowed to make puppy announcements on different breeds? <BG> Let the guessing begin....
> 
> Amanda


OK I'll bite. Melissa is getting a Great Dane.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Look, it's only a few days before Christmas. Have mercy. Tell us *NOW!!!*


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie, wait the dog needs to be able to turn around? Oops! My thought is if it sheds and drools, it isn't a house dog for me 

Oh my Jan-I have to look at the english bull dog droppings everyday when I leave my house (my neighbor loves her dog!) and besides that they look like everything that should not be bred in a dog- cd, bad bites, etc! Oh and as Kimberly told us, they can't even bred themselves!!! I do love the Afghans and watched a bred all about them a few weeks ago 

Amanda


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, is someone claiming Elaine's PWD?? No shedding, no drooling (at least as far as I know). You'd still need a bigger house though.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Leeann~ Amanda has her heart is set on another Hav to show in _conformation_. She's already got her "agility baby" in Dora!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

This is true Leslie, maybe it is you whom is getting another dog. Did she talk you into an agility dog??


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

No, she's talking me into letting me allow her to show Tori in conformation so she can get some experience before she goes in with her own.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Leslie, is Tori going to be a show dog?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

A PWD would be fun to take to the beach!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Susan~ We're waiting to see if she "holds together" and outgrows her uke: everytime she gets in a car...


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

:hurt: I can't take the secrets!!!:hurt::hurt: But I love the idea of someone getting that adorable portugese water dog!!!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Oh and as Kimberly told us, they can't even bred themselves!!! I do love the Afghans and watched a bred all about them a few weeks ago
> 
> Amanda


And you watched them at Eukanuba. Hm.......


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

It's not me! I just got rid of the box of big dog stuff we found in the garage a couple of weeks ago. 

Maybe someone's getting an old english sheepdog. One of those would look nice with a couple of havanese...


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The Havs would look like Mini-me's next to the OES ound:


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Afghans are so beautiful but gosh, talk about a coat to maintain........don't they need a lot of room to run?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, meet Mickey! He will be staying with us for the next week while his family is traveling to India. Mickey is a 9 month old maltese puppy. Isabelle is already quite a bit smaller than he is but she hasn't stopped bossing the little guy. He got the bully stick for a few seconds while Belle was begging for my dinner and she walked right over attacked him and took it back. Dora just wags her tail at him but dares to not play with him since Belle doesn't like him. Mickey is getting a bit more brave and not hiding under the couch as much. I hope to see him get some play time in with the girls by tomorrow! Mickey likes to hang around my husband as the girls hang around the boss. So far looks like this will help him want a little boy!

Amanda


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

He's a really cutie Amanda. I'm sure your hubby is going to cave any day now.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

What a cutie Amanda!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Amanda he is adorable. I hope all goes well and Mickey helps convince Dh you need a third.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, he's so cute. Have fun puppy sitting!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

You are such a doll to watch a young puppy with your own crew at this busy time of the year. He is a cutie, though!!!! And I hear a few alterior motives between your lines.....I hope it works!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy puppy sitting. DH's love boys!!! goodluck,


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, You're a genious! I bet this works to get hubby all excited about getting a boy! I'm crossing my fingers for you anyways, cuz boys are the best!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Amanda, Mickey is adorable, love his cut too. He'll learn how to deal with them crazy ladies soon! :drama: :drama: :croc:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

Little Mickey is so cute, your husband will just have to cave and get you the little Hava boy you've been wanting. :biggrin1:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

You're babysitting?!? I thought you were getting a puppy. Bribe the girls to treat him better or it might turn your husband off of getting another.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

He is a real cutie Amanda!!! I bet they will all have fun together soon enough!!!! Keep us posted how things go!!!!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a handsome little boy. I hope you all have fun while he is visiting. Hopefully Belle will give the poor guy a break soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

He's such a cutie! I can just imagine how Belle is making him feel "welcome" ound: So, does Tori get to meet him? Will you still have him when we go to the show?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay so night one went really well. He LOVES LOVES LOVES my DH but it might that Belle doesn't let him come near her mommy- she is very protective of me! She has stopped running after him every time he comes out of his bed/from under the couch so we have made progress. Dora started to chase him in a play sort of way but then Belle turned it into let's hunt the little guy down. He is extremely submissive to the girls but I understand the white monster is scary! He went to bed in his little dog house on the floor and slept there all night! You know, I can really see the benefits of getting a slightly older puppy now <BG> He doesn't have other dogs to play with so he really doesn't understand it. His mommy said that he doesn't play with toys with others, and he really likes to play with toys himself. He dragged out a bunch of toys this morning, shook them around and chased them. It was so cute to watch! Oh and to not being potty trained- benefit of having a tiny house- they are always right there with you- no accidents yet! But boy oh boy, if you thought I had MHS before!!!

Leslie, someone is suppose to get him on Friday 

Amanda


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

ound:ound:ound:ound: Um no.



dboudreau said:


> OK I'll bite. Melissa is getting a Great Dane.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Amanda he is so sweet. 

The key is to bring a puppy home, say you are "babysitting" and let the dh fall in love, then keep it.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay, I don't want this one though so I have to start over!!! 

I gotta convince a breeder to let me babysit!!! Actually last night Jim said we will talk about another one seriously in the next year. He actually has a job offer from another school right now so it isn't a good time for me to throw a fit! <BG>

Mickey is way too submissive for my bitches <BG> But the girls don't seem to mind him much! And Belle has always liked expensive toys!


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

What a cutie he is and I LOOOVE that little dog house....who is the manufacturer? I think that is something that would look nice at our place <g>

Alexa


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

He's so cute. I love the little dog house! I'm glad you are enjoying him. 
Your DH has another job offer? Would this mean yet another move? Yikes.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Shoot... I had to come to work for a little bit but I will look at the dog house. It is darling and he LOVES it! He takes the toys in there and it is like his den!

Susan- well one of them would be a nightmare of a move and another one would be just 30 mins away- the nice thing is they are both tenure so we would likely be there forever <BG> but he doens't have to take either of them to begin with. But he is gonna check them out and if they are great, I will fly out and check it out as well. Yeah, lets just say the last thing I am looking to do is back everyone up, move all the furniture and drive several days again. Although it might be fun to do a road trip in the converitble!

Mickey is fitting in better already. Dora did a few RLH with him. He adores Dora. He sees her and just starts wagging his tail. He sees Belle and backs up. Belle just thrives around dogs like this though. He is probably double her size- I would guess him at 8lbs. Dora is doing the things you guys said she did in the Tori/Dora/Belle/Rascal Video. When Belle gets out of control beating Mickey up for no reason. Dora steps it and stops it. Belle took her bully stick, walked out to the middle of the living room dropped it, and then walked away. As soon as Mickey would walk over to check it out, she would rush out and attack him! I thought he was smart enough to know better but I just took the bully sticks away cause he kept getting attacked. She doesn't really bite on to him but just snaps and runs after him. She just likes to remind him who is the boss. I think she misses torturing Dora!!!

Amanda


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Actually last night Jim said we will talk about another one seriously in the next year.


Wahooo, that is great Amanda. :whoo: Last month you were not even allowed to mention the thought of adding another pup and now he is open to talk about it soon.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ What's not to adore about Dora? Guess I need to bring Tori over to show Mikey how she adores Belle, too, huh? It cracks me up how Tori follows her around when they're here.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leeann- hold your breath for a minute. I think my husband forgets that dogs have to be taught. I came home and he was complaining he put the dogs in a sit and Mickey wouldn't listen. He was trying to carry in gardening supplies and Mickey ran out the gate. What he forgets is our girls weren't born with those skills.... 

Leslie-Jim said it is because they look up to her which could be true? Maybe they are drawn to her alpha ways-look for leadership! I just took the crew to the dog park and Mickey followed Belle around like she was a goddess. Dora wanted nothing to do with the all the dogs (there had to be 30 plus little dogs there today). She found a shady spot and went to lay down. I think Dora hasn't been sleeping good since Mickey is here. She is really tired today. Isabelle found this pembroke mix (lets just say the dog park is filled with designer puppies right now-Isabelle was the only non maltese cross!) that Belle thought had a better squeak when you nip it! But that dog loved her and wanted to be by her. Maybe they think she is playing? Boy, she sounds like she is going to kill them.

Thank goodness for my easy going Neezer who just happens to like everyone!

Amanda


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

The bottom of the bed says "Beds 4 Pets" but that is it! I tried googling it to no avail but maybe you can find something!

Amanda


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

It's shown on the manufacturer's site (called a "Pet House"), but I can't see it for sale anywhere either. I emailed them, let's see what they have to say....


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

He is definitely a puppy, whenever he gets a hold of something he thinks he isn't suppose to have, he takes off running into the dog house. It has a window on the side he can run out of! He really treats it almost like a crate- he takes his toys into, sleeps in it. He loves it! Belle and Dora won't even look at it!

I wanted to share some photos of the dog park. I love this little dog park as most of the dogs there are very well mannered and most people listen to the small dog v. big dog. It is also all grass and large. There were probably 30 dogs there yesterday. Dora was exhausted. I don't think she wanted to leave the house but I took her anyway. She proceeded to find a shady spot and lay down. Belle ran around the park and played quite a bit. Mickey was crazy so it was very productive. It surprised me how he knew his temporary pack and kept running back to Belle and Dora.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Two more of the actual park itself!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

3 Stooges!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

What a cute thread!

I'm sooo far behind from the holidays! lol......Amanda, you must be having a blast, he's a cutey. Great tactic to work on hubby about #3. I am still priming my husband up for #2 and that's quite a task!

Kara


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda, great photos. I love the look of that dog park. Many towns simply fence in a portion of dirt and call it a dog park. I won't take my dogs to those. I love the all grass ones though. 
Mickey is sure a cutie. You are a brave woman to trust someone else's dog off-leash, even in a dog park. He sounds like a smart little boy to come back to Dora and Belle.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda I love your 3 stooges photo!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Susan- I think any older and I wouldn't have trusted him. He is still insecure and stayed very close by. This park is totally fenced in and has double gaiting. I just don't have a big yard and he had so much energy. When there is a lot of dogs, dogs really act different. It is really neat to watch. A high energy dog will calm down really quickly there. Even Isabelle acts different. I was more concerned they might pick on him for being insecure. But he followed along with Belle just fine.

He really would be a better fit dog to have furry family members. The last time he went to a puppy sitter, the puppy sitter complained and said she wouldn't take him again. He cried the entire time. He hasn't had one issue really at my house- well he thinks it is fun to nip your heels but I don't put up with that!

Amanda


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Amanda,

So nice of you to help out - they are just so cute together.

The dog park looks wonderful.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2007)

Amanda...I was hoping by the time I came back to this thread that the whole enchalada would be out...

Mickey is very adorable!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ Tori wants to know if Belle and Dora will take her to their very cool looking doggy park, so she can have some fun, too???


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie,
Anytime! I should have called you. It is about a mile from Caltech but right off the 210 so it is easy to get to! It is almost always busy. I don't think I have been there with less than 10 dogs! The best part is, people actually listen to the rules and take the big dogs into the big dog park!

Amanda

P.S. We can practice spanish, santa brought me the rosetta stone program!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amanda, what adorable pictures!!! you must be having a blast.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Amanda--how is your husband doing with 3? Do you think he will say yes to getting a #3 for your own-- now that he has seen it work?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Sally,
I don't know... in some ways it was great and in other it is bad. He forgot about the puppy behaviors- grabbing things, not listening, the energy, etc. He also forgot how trained Belle and Dora are. Although he didn't do the work, he knows what their commands are and uses them. Mickey is a pretty good puppy but he doesn't know to sit, stay, be quiet, come, etc. So Jim has gotten a little frustrated with him and that didn't help! But it really hasn't been too much more work- he follows the girls out the dog door to potty, he really watches what they are doing- if they are sleeping, he lays down and chews a toy, etc. 

Cross your fingers for me!
Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

ama0722 said:


> Leslie,
> Anytime! I should have called you. It is about a mile from Caltech but right off the 210 so it is easy to get to! It is almost always busy. I don't think I have been there with less than 10 dogs! The best part is, people actually listen to the rules and take the big dogs into the big dog park!
> 
> Amanda
> ...


Well, we can be sure you won't go calling any of the women there, "caliente chica!", right? ound:


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- that is my new nickname at work now!!! Nice 

Well Mickey went home. The girls were actually kind of happy. His mom came over to get him and he didn't want to leave. He ran next to Belle! She put his leash on and he wouldn't go! Then she called me today and asked what to do since he is depressed and not eating. My advice was to buy another puppy!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ ound: About your new nickname!!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda, that's a beautiful dog park. I don't bring mytwo to the dog park anymore. It is all sand, so when the dogs pee, it just stays there. They come home very smelly. I don't think that can be too healthy. Plus, they come home full of sand - in their eyes, nose and hair - and they constantly hack from all the sand they swallow.

They opened up a new dog park that is 2 acres, but it's about 45 mins from me. I have to keep looking, because they need more socialization. 

You made me miss Cali with the pics of the mountains in the background. I haven't been out there for about 7 years.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Okay here are the last pics of Mickey at my house. It was funny, Dora kind of ignored him and only ran with him but didn't play with him like she did the foster havanese. I was kind of disappointed. Belle kept beating him up but that was expected- her normal behavior. A few hours before Mickey was to go home, Dora started playing with him! Here are a few photos, but it is very hard to capture wrestling!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Michelle- in Ohio, I was spoiled with being able to go to all the parks offleash! There are a few of the gross dirt parks here as well but the views are amazing. My husband loves LA just for the mountains right around here! I think it is just a sign you are due for a visit out here! Bring the kids and we can take them to the park!

Amanda


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Amanda~ I totally recognize that look on Belle's face in that 3rd pic  It's so funny how she feels the responsibility to keep everyone "in line" according to her rules. So, do you think she's glad Mickey's gone? Too bad Dora didn't warm up to playing w/him sooner


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Amanda,
Is Belle's behavior typical of Maltese? The not playing with toys, the bossing around, etc? I'm just curious since so many people want Maltese dogs because they are small and cute. I've never spent much time around a Maltese so I don't have any idea what their "typical" personality is like.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Leslie- yep, that is my favorite mistake doing her duties  When his mom and friend came, Belle ditched him and kept jumping to visit them. Mickey just wanted to be right next to her and she would do her low growl like don't touch me! I think she isn't excited that he is gone (Dora kind of was- she really doesn't share her toys that often!) but she doesn't have to police so much! She just kind of ignored him and sat on top of the couch where he couldn't come. Except when she wanted to torment him with the bully sticks.

Susan- I would say they are more terrier in nature in those type of ways than the havanese. Some play with toys but most of the people I know who own them, would identify them as stubborn and too good to play with other dogs. Isabelle is very alpha even for her breed, she will hump dogs at the dog park, not let anyone sniff her bottom, etc. She does now know I am her boss but that took awhile! She loves people, so people who know Belle from interacting doesn't know what a brat she is with other dogs. Belle is a therapy dog- she would sit on your lap all day and love you. Maybe run around while you cook but she is content with people. I really have to get her to a herding test though. Belle doesn't like things out of control (that includes dogs chasing tennis balls!) or out of place. She just has to manage everything is the way I look at it! A lot of people who have them, just love the breed's nature and I think they are a bit more like maltese themselves! I do love how much personality Belle has especially for her size, I love how much she loves people and food, and she doesn't forget people she has met even once, and sometimes how much energy she has. She does now love Dora. She protects Dora, sleeps next to her, runs with her. But it took awhile!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

That's very interesting about your Maltese. Bugsy plays with three different maltese (at the differnt parks we visit) and all three are males. All are happy go lucky, super playful little guys, very much like Bugsy. Not only that, but my alfa standard Romoe, also accepts them as part of the pack, even really likes them. There were a couple of female maltese that Bugsy ran into at the park, neither one wanted to play with him. Are male Maltese more easy going than females??


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia,
Actually great point, I was told that early on that boys are always more easy going but I wanted a girl! I picked the puppy who was beating the other one up- you live and learn! I think overall boys are always said to be more easy going!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

It looks like Dora enjoyed him there at the end. How fun!

Are you missing him?


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Kimberly- yes and no. It made me realize 3 isn't that different from two but like my DH, I realized puppies have to be trained!


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Amanda, this is such a great thread and how wonderful to experience an addition to the pack. I love the picture of the three pups - how cute! And it is very interesting how a newcomer changes things slightly. And your solution to help Mickey, I totally agree with 

Oh and btw, the dog park in the picture is beautiful!! I have yet to take Oreo to one. Hugs :hug:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

ama0722 said:


> Julia,
> Actually great point, I was told that early on that boys are always more easy going but I wanted a girl! I picked the puppy who was beating the other one up- you live and learn! I think overall boys are always said to be more easy going!


I seem to always pick out the most outgoing, in your face, active puppies. I guess I am naturally attracted to alfas. Funny about you wanting girls, I am the other way around, I am all about boys!!! I sometimes start out wanting a little girl, but when the push comes to shove, it's little boys for me. Bugsy was suppose to be a girl. lol I guess between my daughter and I, we have more than enough divas. The only time I wanted to female dog was when we got our female standard Brandy. Romeo was in his bullying stage and loved only girls. So this one was a no brainer.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Julia,
I am gonna try to switch my next one- I just grew up with two girl goldens that I loved. So I picked a girl when I got Belle. I had a good friend with a yorkie boy that peed all over the place so I went for a girl with Dora. I can't imagine a Neezer more loving than Dora but I am going to go for a boy next!

Amanda


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Amanda,

I've heard about male dogs that mark/pee in the house, but I've never had such a negative exprience with any of mine. I had a Shephard that was not fixed for a very long time and he never, ever, ever marked in the house (after being potty trained).


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Belle reminds me of an extreme version of Gucci! She's GREAT with people but such a snot around other dogs and she polices and thinks she is boss. Remember the "boys have cooties" picture? lol When I add the second dog, I need to make sure he/she is content w/ Gucci running the show, because...she WILL.

I can't imagine a Neezer sweeter than her though! She convinced some freinds of ours w/ two boy Havs to get a girl..such a charming little lover w/ us humans!

The dog from across the street came over to play the other day and he was petrified of Gucci. She would not let him TOUCH anything, no toys, no food, no water, not even ME! I get embarrased w/ her sometimes in situations like that. 

Amanda, do you let Belle be bossy all the time? Or do you try to help her have more doggie-manners?

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I have tried for a few years and kind of let her do her own thing. I step in when she won't listen to me. I also try to distract her more especially if the dog isn't doing anything wrong. But I have pretty much given up. This is deep inside her and I just monitor her surroundings at this point!


----------

